# Nuova legge sulla Separazione dei Coniugi



## Old Fa. (26 Gennaio 2006)

C. 66 ed abb.​ 


Disposizioni in materia di separazione dei coniugi e 

affidamento condiviso dei figli

15 settembre 2004​ 


Art. 1.

(Modifica e introduzione di articoli nel codice civile).



1. L'articolo 155 del codice civile è sostituito dal seguente: 



Art. 155 - (Provvedimenti riguardo ai figli). Dopo la separazione personale o il divorzio dei genitori il minore ha il diritto di mantenere un rapporto equilibrato e continuativo con ciascuno di essi, di ricevere cura, educazione e istruzione da entrambi e di conservare rapporti significativi con gli ascendenti e con i parenti di ciascun ramo genitoriale. 



Per realizzare la finalità indicata dal primo comma, il giudice che pronuncia la separazione personale dei coniugi adotta i provvedimenti relativi alla prole con elusivo riferimento all?interesse morale e materiale di essa. Valuta prioritariamente la possibilità che i figli restino affidati a entrambi i genitori oppure stabilisce a quale dei coniugi i figli sono affidati; determina i tempi e le modalità della loro presenza presso ciascun genitore, fissando altresì la misura ed il modo con cui ciascuno di essi deve contribuire al mantenimento, alla cura, all'istruzione e all'educazione dei figli. Prende atto, se non palesemente contrari all?interesse dei figli, degli accordi intervenuti tra i coniugi. Adotta ogni altro provvedimento relativo alla prole.

La potestà è esercitata da entrambi i genitori. Le decisioni di maggiore importanza relative all?educazione, istruzione e salute sono assunte, ove possibile, congiuntamente.

Salvo accordi diversi liberamente sottoscritti dalle parti, ciascuno dei genitori provvede al mantenimento dei figli in misura proporzionale al proprio reddito; il giudice stabilisce la corresponsione di un assegno perequativo periodico al fine di realizzare il principio di proporzionalità, da determinare considerando: a) le attuali esigenze del figlio; b) il tenore di vita goduto dal figlio in costanza di convivenza con entrambi i genitori; c) i tempi di permanenza presso ciascun genitore; d) le risorse economiche di entrambi i genitori; e) la valenza economica dei compiti domestici e di cura assunti da ciascun genitore. Ove le informazioni di carattere economico fornite dai genitori non risultino sufficientemente documentate, il giudice dispone un accertamento della polizia tributaria sui redditi e sui beni oggetto della contestazione, anche se intestati a soggetti diversi. 



2. Dopo l'articolo 155 del codice civile sono inseriti i seguenti: 



Art. 155-bis - (Esclusione e opposizione all'affidamento condiviso). Il giudice può disporre l'esclusione di un genitore dall'affidamento qualora ritenga, anche in assenza di un precedente provvedimento emesso ai sensi degli articoli 330 e 333, che ricorrano i presupposti per l'applicazione di tali norme o che comunque da quel genitore, se affidatario, possa derivare pregiudizio al minore. 

Ciascuno dei genitori può, in qualsiasi momento, chiedere l'esclusione dell'altro genitore dalla partecipazione all'affidamento quando sussistono le condizioni indicate al primo comma. Il giudice, se accoglie la domanda, dispone l'affidamento esclusivo al genitore istante, facendo salvo, per quanto possibile, i diritti del minore previsti dal primo comma dell'articolo 155. Se la domanda risulta manifestamente infondata, il giudice considera il comportamento del genitore istante ai fini della determinazione dei provvedimenti da adottare nell'interesse dei figli. Si applica l'articolo 96 del c.p.c. 



Art. 155-ter. (Assegnazione della casa familiare e prescrizioni in tema di residenza). Il godimento della casa familiare è attribuito tenendo prioritariamente conto dell?interesse dei figli. Dell?assegnazione il giudice tiene conto nella regolazione dei rapporti economici tra i genitori, considerato l'eventuale titolo di proprietà. Il diritto al godimento della casa familiare viene meno nel caso che l?assegnatario non abiti o cessi di abitare stabilmente nella casa familiare o conviva more uxorio o contragga nuovo matrimonio. Il provvedimento di assegnazione e quello di revoca sono trascrivibili e opponibili a terzi ai sensi dell'articolo 2643 c.c. .

Nel caso in cui uno dei coniugi cambi la residenza o il domicilio l?altro coniuge può chiedere, se il mutamento interferisce con l?esercizio della potestà, la ridefinizione delle regole dell'organizzazione familiare, compresa gli aspetti economici. . 



Art. 155-quater (Disposizioni in favore dei figli maggiorenni). Il giudice, valutate le circostanze può disporre in favore dei figli maggiorenni non indipendenti economicamente il pagamento di un assegno periodico. Tale assegno, salvo diversa determinazione del giudice, è versato direttamente all?avente diritto. 

Ai figli maggiorenni portatori di handicap grave ai sensi dell'articolo 3 comma 3, della legge 5 febbraio 1992, n. 104, si applicano integralmente le disposizioni previste in favore dei figli minori. 



Art. 155-quinquies (Poteri istruttori del giudice). Prima dell'emanazione anche in via provvisoria, dei provvedimenti di cui all'articolo 155, il giudice può assumere, ad istanza di parte o d'ufficio, mezzi di prova, nonchè, salvo che particolari ragioni lo sconsiglino, disporre l'audizione dei figli minori. 

Qualora ne ravvisi la necessità, il giudice, sentite le parti ed ottenuto il loro consenso, può rinviare l'adozione dei provvedimenti di cui all'articolo 155 per consentire che i coniugi, avvalendosi di esperti, tentino una mediazione per raggiungere un accordo con particolare riferimento alla tutela dell'interesse morale e materiale dei figli.


Art. 2.​ 
(Introduzione di articoli nel codice di procedura civile).



1. Dopo l'articolo 709 del codice di procedura civile, è inserito il seguente: 



Art. 709-bis - (Provvedimenti in caso di inadempienze o violazioni). Per la soluzione dei conflitti insorti tra i genitori in ordine all'esercizio della potestà genitoriale è competente, anche ai sensi dell?articolo 710 c.p.c., il giudice dell provvedimento in corso. In caso contrario è competente il Tribunale del luogo di residenza del minore. 

A seguito del ricorso, il giudice convoca le parti e adotta i provvedimenti opportuni. In caso di gravi inadempienze o di atti che comunque arrechino pregiudizio al minore o ostacolino il corretto svolgimento delle modalità dell'affidamento condiviso, egli può modificare i provvedimenti in vigore,e applicare, anche congiuntamente agli altri provvedimenti, le seguenti sanzioni: 

a) ammonire il genitore inadempiente; 

b) disporre il risarcimento dei danni, a carico di uno dei genitori nei confronti del minore; 

c) disporre il risarcimento dei danni, a carico di uno dei genitori nei confronti dell'altro; 

d) condannare il genitore inadempiente al pagamento di una pena pecuniaria, da un minimo di 75 euro ad un massimo di 5000 euro a favore della Cassa delle Ammende. 

I provvedimenti assunti dal giudice del procedimento sono impugnabili nei modi ordinari. 



Art. 2 bis​ 


1. Dopo il terzo comma dell?art. 708 del c.p.c. è inserito il seguente

?Contro i provvedimenti di cui al comma precedente si può proporre reclamo con ricorso alla Corte d?Apello che pronuncia in camra di consiglio. Il reclamo deve essere proposto nel termine perentorio di dieci giorni dalla notificazione del provvedimento


Art. 3​ 
(Disposizioni penali)



1. La mancata corresponsione non giustificata dell'assegno di mantenimento dei figli per oltre tre mensilità è punibile ai sensi dell'articolo 570 del codice penale.


Art. 4.​ 
(Disposizioni di attuazione).



1. Nei casi in cui la sentenza di separazione, di scioglimento, di annullamento o di cessazione degli effetti civili del matrimonio sia già stata emessa alla data di entrata in vigore della presente legge, ciascuno dei genitori può richiedere, nei modi previsti dall'articolo 710 del codice di procedura civile o dall'articolo 9 della legge 1 dicembre 1970 n. 898 e successive modificazioni, l'applicazione delle disposizioni della presente legge. 



2. L'articolo 155 del codice civile, come sostituito dalla presente legge, gli artt.155-bis, 155-ter, 155-quater e 155-quinquies del codice civile e gli artt. 708 comma 4 e 709-bis del codice di procedura civile, introdotti dalla presente legge, si applicano anche alle fattispecie di scioglimento del matrimonio o cessazione degli effetti civili di esso di cui alla legge 1 dicembre 1970 n. 898, nonché ai figli di genitori non coniugati.

Art. 5 ​ 
(Disposizioni finanziarie)

Dall'attuazione della presente legge non devono derivare nuovi o maggiori oneri a carico della finanza pubblica.


----------



## Feddy (28 Gennaio 2006)

A caldo, con tutta l'infarcitura di "nel caso che" "se non" ove possibile", mi vien da dire che sio tratta della solita legge gattopardesca: cambiar tutto perchè non cambi nulla.


----------



## Fa.. (30 Gennaio 2006)

*Feddy*

Sono d'accordo con te, ... come disse appunto il mitico Andreotti.


----------

